# SNOW BURN - YA Suspense!



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Snow Burn; YA suspense for your Kindle!

17-yr old Tommy Connell knows he's in trouble when he goes winter camping with his friend Vince Nguyen without telling his folks. But when they're caught in a sudden blizzard, and the man they rescue from freezing to death turns out to be an escaped convict, Tommy's troubles are only beginning. Now Tommy and Vince must not only survive the blizzard, but also find a way to keep Quinn - who'll stop at nothing to stay out of prison - from killing them.



*For those of you in the UK, you can find it here:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snow-Burn/dp/B0041VYN8Y

I hope you'll check it out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joel--

Congratulations on your new book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, as always, Betsy and Ann, for the warm welcome!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Definitely something I will read!
good title and cover...
best of luck!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Jason Hook said:


> Definitely something I will read!
> good title and cover...
> best of luck!


Thanks - I appreciate i!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'd like to give props to my wonderful wife, Melissa, for her cover design! (She has actually designed all my covers.)

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I received a couple nice reviews for this over the week.

From Bethany Huang's Bookablog:

http://bookablog-bethany.blogspot.com/2010/09/snow-burn-by-joel-arnold-book-review.html

"Snow Burn had a unique personality, and anyone who is a fan of teenage adventure stories or thrillers, this is for you."

From Candy's Raves:

http://candysraves.com

"Overall, worth a read for teenage boys or people who enjoy a good YA novel for boys."

Hope everyone has a great week!
Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The term "snow burn" means the burn you get from the glare of the sun on snow - similar to sunburn. But it also has another meaning in this novel...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Snow Burn - only 2.99!

There are times when you _think_ you're doing the right thing, but perhaps you're getting yourself deeper into trouble.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Record temps in Minnesota this last weekend. Certainly no winter survival skills needed yet!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Temperatures are slowly dropping here (although I was outside yesterday in a t-shirt, so...) 
Anyway, if you know any teen boys (and girls!) looking for an exciting read, why not recommend Snow Burn?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

We've had blizzards here (Minnesota) in October before. However _this_ October seems more amenable to sunny picnics. Hmmm....


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I sent a sample to myself.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

tjager12 said:


> Sounds interesting. I sent a sample to myself.


Great! I hope it keeps your interest!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I received a wonderful review from *Red Adept Reviews* last Wednesday:

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3372

I hope you'll check it out!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

That extra hour of sleep (thanks to DST) did me good! 

Anyway, I hope you'll download a sample of this book.
Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

We got nearly a foot of snow on Saturday - and am I ever feeling the burn! (In my back...from shoveling...)


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll have to check this one out.  My second cousin died in a flash freeze while climbing Mt. Washington.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I'll have to check this one out. My second cousin died in a flash freeze while climbing Mt. Washington.


Oh my gosh, Daniel - I'm so sorry to hear that. That must've been awful!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> Oh my gosh, Daniel - I'm so sorry to hear that. That must've been awful!


It was before I was born, but I'm sure it was really terrifying. I really can't even imagine it.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Brrr...getting colder out there. Come curl up by the fire and read a sample!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Getting time to fill up those new Kindles with great reads!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

During these chilly days, this is a read that will get your heart pumping and the blood racing through your veins. A great way to keep warm!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

21" of snow here over the weekend. The Metrodome collapsed. My snow blower conked out. At least there were no escaped convicts to ruin my weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It is snowing again as I write this. Time to get out the ice-scraper and gloves.

Oh, and whether you're snowed in or not, I hope you'll try out a sample of this novel!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

For all you folks home from school for the holidays, why not curl up with some good YA suspense?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm thrilled to announce that *Snow Burn* is a runner-up in Red Adept Reviews annual Indie Awards!


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I one-clicked!  Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

travelgirl said:


> I one-clicked! Looking forward to reading it!


Thanks, Travelgirl - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hoping to get this up on CreateSpace within the next couple weeks!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Follow Tommy and Vince on the adventure of a lifetime!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

For those of you who have to endure the big snow storm this week (Snowmageddon? Snowpocalypse? Flurricane?) I hope you remain safe and warm!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Down to fifteen below zero Fahrenheit here today. I'm glad I'm not stuck out in the woods like Tommy and Vince!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Wow, a week ago, -14-degrees, now it's almost 50-degrees _above_ zero! Just shows how when you're out camping and rescuing escaped convicts, you better be prepared for the weather!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*For those of you in the UK, you can find it here:*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snow-Burn/dp/B0041VYN8Y


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Check out some of the new reviews this has received on its Amazon page!

And while you're there, why not download a sample?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Want a little suspense with your young adult fiction? Check out a sample of *Snow Burn*!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Monday, Monday, Monday....

Check out *Snow Burn* for some YA adventure and suspense.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Now on sale for only $.99!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not cool down with Snow Burn? (Although the ending will heat you right back up!)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come follow me on Twitter: @AuthorArnold

Thanks!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Check out my new blog!

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes, things don't go as planned.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on and hang out with Tommy and Vince! Check out *Snow Burn*!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope you had a nice Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Well, normally this time of year, the temps would be falling, but this is an unusual year here in Minnesota. Yesterday it was in the mid-80's. Yuck! I like my fall weather!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over and check out a sample of this YA novel of suspense!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's not Snow Bite or Snow Kiss or Snow Shuffle....

It's _*Snow Burn*_!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Well, there's actually no snow here in the Mpls area of Minnesota. What the heck??


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

For all the young adults on winter break - I hope you'll take a sneak peak at this book!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come and take a peak in the igloo!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Cool down this summer with a chilly read!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Snow Burn* is the *Ereader News Today* 'Book of the Day'!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-snow-burn/6715164/


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Cool down by reading this YA winter suspense tale!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The action! The suspense! The...igloo.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

YA suspense fiction! Come and check it out!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Suspense for young adults and adults!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Suspense for your weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Big snowfall here yesterday! Great for building igloos!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Is your teenager looking for a good, suspenseful read over the holidays? Check out *Snow Burn*!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

On sale now for $1.99!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Warm up your winter with suspense!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Time to get *Snow Burn*ed!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What would you do if you saved a man's life and found out he was a wanted man?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

A good read for teens! (And of course adults are welcome, too!)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Snow Burn* - suspense!!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Cool down with this short novel of winter suspense!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Snow Burn* - YA Suspense!!


----------



## B.L. Herndon (Sep 11, 2013)

Very cool concept. I also love the cover! Good luck with your writing. I will check this one out!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

B.L. Herndon said:


> Very cool concept. I also love the cover! Good luck with your writing. I will check this one out!


Thank you, B.L.! Sorry I didn't see this sooner!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hope you'll consider taking a look!


----------

